# Who was the Golden in the Sporting Breed ring at the National Dog Show?



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I believe it was MeMe who just turned 2 years old and spooked at a camera (which I totally get, they are hard to ignore in the ring with how fast the shutters go). 

If I'm wrong, let me know. That is what I've heard.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services


InfoDog offers an exclusive database (and search utilities) of current and historical AKC Dog Show



infodog.com





Yep, looks like that's who it was.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I see our forum member @kjengold had a gorgeous dog there too.


----------

